# How can I learn to flyfish???



## 1txrcher (May 22, 2005)

I really want to learn Im not so much interested in the river stuff, but would love to learn to fish the flats and even offshore....plus I would be ready whenever I go back up to Alaska.

Any good guides that instruct???

thanks for the help
Dan


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

first I would buy a hard hat and not even think about anything that was remotely sharp on the end of that line...Its not too bad once ou get the hang of it, its just a whole **** load of work if you aks me. In a matter of a couple months though I went from bouncing everything I tried to cast of the back of head to catching chicken dolphin offshore. if you look in some of my other topics on this forum there are some recom. videos


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

The Orvis Shop in Houston has a guy that gives lessons....Ask for Marcus. I think you can also contact Fishing Tackle Unlimited and they've got someone (forgot his name) that can help you out.

Get ready...it's addictive!

Late,
Cox


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Dan drop an email to this address. this guy does a fly fishing class for all ages and levels. he is up near Glen Rose. about 2-2 1/2 hours North of you. well worth the trip and $100

[email protected] 
his name is Al


----------



## Kilted Yak (Jul 31, 2005)

Al Crise at the flysoup address above is your best option. I am studying to take my casting instructor's exam right now and offer lessons for very cheap and live in Houston if you're interested. My email is [email protected]. Good luck, it's a great sport.


----------



## Domin0 (May 26, 2006)

I believe bass pro shop in katy gives fly lessons. And they use practice/lessons in front in there small pond.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Fly Soup is a great choice to get started with. Once you get the basics, the rest is up to you. Also, check out Oktoberfisch, October 20-22 in Mason. There will be plenty of opportunities for casting lessons, you'll be able to do some fishing and meet some interesting characters.

In the Austin area, you have plenty of opportunities to get lot of practice in. Check out some of the sites like 
Backwater Hawgs 
http://www.geocities.com/clinscott_pfl/backwaterhawgs.html

TexasKayakFisherman - Freshwater and AKA boards
http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/

there are plenty of Austin based fly anglers that post on these boards and will supply plenty of advice.

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

It's kind of like Golf. Invest in a few hours of lessons up front for the basics or you'll spend the rest of your life trying to undue bad habits you picked up while trying to learn on your own. Once you get the rythm down after an hour or two of practice, your progress will be very rapid.


----------



## Txflyfshr (Mar 19, 2005)

I will have to recommend Al Crise also. You should also check out Austin Fly Fishers. Their website is http://www.austinflyfishers.com/ .


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Sportsmans finest in Bee Cave has two certified casting instructors both great teachers. They also host free seminars several times a year on fishing & casting. Lefty Ray Chapa is another possibility in SA.

The Austin Fly Fishers and FFF have instructional seminars and if you go to the meeting early usually someone will coach you. They also have fly tying before and after the meetings. Cabela's has had seminars from time to time, but I have not attended any.

I can show you how to cast badly, it would be a do as I say not as I do situation.


----------



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

1txrcher said:


> I really want to learn Im not so much interested in the river stuff, but would love to learn to fish the flats and even offshore....plus I would be ready whenever I go back up to Alaska.
> 
> Any good guides that instruct???
> 
> ...


Seeing that you are in the Austin area and for my money and time I would contact Captain Mike Cook. I know that does give instruction on fly fishing plus he make a equipment check the day prior of going out. He is located in Rockport and is very good guide for the back bay flats.
www.cooksguideservice.com Phone 321-790-5593 Cell 321-463-3091

Good Luck on the fly fishing.-5593


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Another good guide possibility is Billy & Stacy Trimble. Stacy can give you casting lessons the day before and Billy is a great guide for all skill levels. I would wait till youl could cast 40-60 feet with few false casts before spending the $$$ on a guided trip. A guide will really speed up the learning process.


----------



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

*Instructors*

GO TO : TEXASFLYFISHERS.ORG

P.S. GREAT GROUP AND THEY MEET MONTHLY WITH GUEST SPEAKERS AND NEW IDEAS.....


----------



## scooter3 (Oct 20, 2005)

talk to andy at ftu


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

LA Cox said:


> I think you can also contact Fishing Tackle Unlimited and they've got someone (forgot his name) that can help you out.


Capt Chris Phillips. Lives right across the street from me.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Capt Joel thanks for the referal. Dan I'd be glad to help you out on learning to fly fish.
Capt Mike Cook 361-790-5593


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Anybody can do it, but doing it right from the start is key. I thought I had it down pretty good, until I went with a guide. He showed me stuff that would've taken years for me to pick up on my own.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Fishing tackle Unlimited is having a 1/2 day seminar for beginners in October for $65., I believe the 21st. There will be three instructorsincluding Capt. Chris. Call and ask for Camille for reservations.


----------

